

City to job applicants: Facebook, MySpace log-ins please - Goladus
http://arstechnica.com/web/news/2009/06/city-to-job-applicants-facebook-myspace-log-ins-please.ars

======
TallGuyShort
... not to mention that it's specifically against the Terms of Use of every
single one of those sites to give away your credentials to another person.

